# hello haunters



## bloodymaniac (Jul 14, 2010)

hey every one im dave live in jersey (and i hate the show so dont ask lol) anyway im on halloweenforum.com and came across this place for more great ideas and to hopefully share ideas w u. I like, all of you love halloween its num 1 in my book and like most of you take grief when i say i am not going out this weekend i got halloween projects to work on and its july, well thats about it from jersey cant wait to dive in and check out the posts and over stimulate myself w ideas :xbones:


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Bloody Maniac!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to HF!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Bloody Maniac! There's a great NJ/PA/NY Make & Take group you may want to attend some time!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome. We have a VERY active make and take group with an awesome group of people. Feel free to join us!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome to Hauntforum


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, bloody.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hello and welcome to our comfy home


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Bloodymaniac! I'm a part of the NJ/PA Make and Take also and hope to see you attend one of the meetings. I am on Halloweenforum also, but it seems not as congested on this forum. I think it has more of a personal feeling.  Enjoy!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Do you have some pictures to share with us? We love fresh brai... I mean ideas.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

